# Lloyds emmersed Crypt tank



## Lloyd (14 May 2013)

HI all. having some great success wioth emmersd crypts of late. figured i would share my progress so far.

substrate is comprised of old AS,flourite.laterite,pottign soil,super peat,microbe lift substrate some osmacote and thats it i think?

anyways.........................ON WITH THE PICS!






some spathes




















as you can see i have another one on its way. 




as you can see from the first pic they are in a smallish aquarium (70 litre breeder) I have recently moved them into a 3foot witch gives them allot more space to grow out. And hopefully more spathes!!


----------



## Sean J (14 May 2013)

Those spathes are amazing! Great work man!


----------



## Henry (14 May 2013)

I'd be dying to put some frogs in there! Very beautiful tank.


----------



## Henry (14 May 2013)

Is this tank covered or misted very regularly? I'm tempted by this idea now. I'm thinking loads of crypts, and making an acrylic lid, then keep some poison darts in there. They've very beautiful plants.


----------



## Lloyd (15 May 2013)

Hi Henry.

i mist every third day with normal tap water. our water here in Cape Town is VERY soft so no issue using it. i would love to use some frogs but its prohibited here

get allot of moss also. as you can see i have a full moss carpet in there witch stops any BGA wanting to grow on the substrate.


----------



## fish fodder (15 May 2013)

Absolutely wonderful !


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 May 2013)

Hi 
I am a crypt lover and your emerge cryp are very nice !! They look very healthy ! Congrats mate. 
Here is a pic of crypts in my pond in Congo. 







If you wish you can see my journal about that pond 
Submerge and emerge plants in a tropical pond is the title. 

Cheers and waiting for more update


----------



## Lloyd (16 May 2013)

WOW!!!!!

ill definitely do that. thanks for the compliment. your pond looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 May 2013)

Thanks man 
This our stock of plants. We have decided to order a lot of plants a keep them in the pond like that when we want to rescape we have what we need ! There is more than 25 species 

Regards


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 May 2013)

Did you have a look to the journal ?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (6 Jul 2013)

Lloyd said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> ill definitely do that. thanks for the compliment. your pond looks AMAZING!!!



No update mate ?


----------



## justissaayman (8 Jul 2013)

Who is going to stop you from getting frogs?? The SA cops cant even catch petty thieves.


----------

